# wvdial as normal user

## zen_guerrilla

Hello all,

I can't run wvdial as non-root user. So far I have done the following :

- 'chgrp dialout' & 'chmod g+wr' these files :

  /etc/wvdial.conf 

  /etc/ppp/*secrets 

  /etc/ppp/peers/*

- chmod u+s /usr/sbin/pppd

but when I run wvdial it returns :

--> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.53

--> Cannot open /dev/modem: Device or resource busy

--> Cannot open /dev/modem: Device or resource busy

--> Cannot open /dev/modem: Device or resource busy

/dev/modem is a symlink to /dev/usb/acm/0 since I a acm usb modem...

The same configuration on my redhat 7.3 worked fine. Any suggestions ?

----------

